# Kezzi Due April 12....



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's Kezzi...Daisy's doeling from last year. I am SO happy with how she's turned out! 

Got a good udder going and following 'Mom's example!' with half loosing her ligs and getting hollows by her tail  Any thoughts?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

very pretty girl! good luck! I have 5 does due too in the next couple weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, she's teasing me some more! Thick white goo and a fuller udder today.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Back really swollen.....ligs maybe a little looser...sigh...I have another Daisy!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I have one too! She's a pygmy, she lost we plug a week ago. However here in the UK they don't seem to believe what that is so everyone is telling me I'm wrong. However I believe it because she has the same due date at yours does so.... Wanna race?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You aren't crazy enough yet.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

IvyMayPygmyGoats said:


> I have one too! She's a pygmy, she lost we plug a week ago. However here in the UK they don't seem to believe what that is so everyone is telling me I'm wrong. However I believe it because she has the same due date at yours does so.... Wanna race?


Sure! Maybe that will hurry them up! :-D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa, oh, they love to stress us out, that is for sure. :hair:


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Something tells me you might win this. I went out to tell Coco about the race and she ran from me, I also though I saw some discharge but when I looked again there was nothing! Argh!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a doe that looks like that and we are at day 145...she has had white goo for 2 weeks now lol. Ligs are gone as well. And yet, still nothing hehe


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's due tomorrow! Can still feel ligs. But is getting more 'mothery' toward the other kids. Though that might have something to do with the facts she was with Daisy when Daisy kidded. 

SO hoping for a doeling!...'cause the doeling is reserved. lol. I'll bet she'll have a buckling and Caelie will have a doeling 'cause I want a buckling from Caelie!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Doesn't it always work out that way.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

No. She's gotten a little looser, back end is longer, udder firmer. But I have to remember that I don't have an actual due date on her. lol. It just _looked_ like she was bred for this date. hehe. She's been taught the Doe Code!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, her udder it right tight full. Back end longer and more swollen....but ligs can still be felt! Grrr! I _think _she might kid tonight or tomorrow....just guessing though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will let you sleep tonight.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

YES! She kidded yesterday with a black(or very dark brown) DOELING !!!:wahoo: Just what I wanted. She's big too...has to kneel to suck! I'm going to name her "Black Diamond". She was up and trying to bounce around 1/2 A HOUR after she was born! Ears are as long as her head. 

Will get pictures soon...I'll bet she's as big as Ginger's week old kid!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

IvyMayPygmyGoats....Did Kezzi beat your goat?! :whatgoat:


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Anything else? Coco has now lost her ligs and has a tight udder. What's the prize?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

IvyMayPygmyGoats said:


> What's the prize?


your sanity back. :ROFL:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Absolutely perfect prize, nchen7! :ROFL:


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats!!!! No Coco is still holdin on, I don't know how! I guess I better start packing my bags for the asylum then? I'll let you know though, I was convinced she'd kid last night!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's a couple pictures of Black Diamond. She's reserved, and going to be a real pretty doe! Diamond is as big as Daisy's big buckling and Ginger's week old kid!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, she is pretty! congratulations


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

She is so cute!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She is very nice looking! Glad you got what you wanted! That is always the icing on the cake!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

We've caught up to you! We have a pretty big pygmy boy, he came out as a head no legs to be found which wasn't good as I was home alone and it was my first time kidding! I wasn't gonna let him go though so Coco and I worked together and got him out in time for my dad to come home and start reviving him. He's recovered well and i'mve name him HunterRoy.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Here he is!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

He's a keeper


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cute! Have a name for him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Simply Stunning! Congrats:kidred:


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you! His name is Hunter, he's torn his mummy up so much that we need a vet to stitch her wounds..


----------

